# Sunny Nelson's First EV Meeting



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Nelson turned on a typically brilliant sunny day for the first Nelson EV meeting. The EVent was a local car display of all types, hosted by the Nelson Hot Rod Club. Check out http://www.evalbum.com/1675 for the photo. I had the VW there and Rob had the debut of his newly certified and repowered excellent Daihatsu Mira. Both cars were well received by the petrol heads and at times seemed to dominate the viewing by the public. Thanks to Chris and Keith for coming along and doubling our EV membership. Great to meet you both and hopefully the first EVent of many. Next meeting will be at a local private car museum with many early EV's from a milk float to a fibreglassed bodied Triumph Herald. Contact me if you are in the area and would like to go. 
Same goes for locals or visitors to the area if they would like to go for a ride in Voltsy, just give me an email to arrange a time.
Don't forget the EV Seminar on the 23rd of September at the Rutherford Hotel at 7.00 p.m. See you there. http://www.ipenz.org.nz/ipenz/nzecal/eventdetail.cfm?eventid=3730


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I see you had a fair amount of attention. It's like that everywhere the bonnet gets lifted. 
About an hour ago (9pm) I was dropping my wife and her friends off and a police car with lights flashing pulled up behind me to check my WOF/Reg/Breathtest/meet the Police's daily quota, uh, I mean to increase the safety of other motorists. 
Hehehe, long story short, I was talking to the officers for several minutes in front of some busy cafe/bars and there was quite a crowd forming around the open bonnet. 
Everyone hung around to hear me accelerate quietly away, so I put my foot down in front of the police and all (when it was safe to do so of course). 
I had completely forgotten about my (now very loud) CV joint and I ended up zipping away with a series of accelerating clunk-clunk-clunk-clunk-clunk-clunk noises.

Ah. Kinda embarassing...


----------



## Wingnut (May 17, 2008)

Hi all,
On Saturday the 13th of September, I had the privilege of being invited along to a local car display and swap meet by another DIYEV'er Rex Nowland to see his Voltswagen "Voltsy". With me I brought a friend, Keith Marshall who is in the early stages of restoring and converting a Morris 8 to an EV.

I was very impressed by the quality of Rex's conversion! It is immaculate and to say the least inspiring.
Surrounded by noisey hotrods of all shapes and sizes, Voltsy surely but quietly drew a crowd all day, and with it a barrage of questions for Rex and his wife. Their enthusiasm for EV's is impressive, and their patience with answering the same questions over & over again with a warm smile, has to be admired.
Rex in his quiet modest manner has done alot to raise the profile of EV's in Nelson of late, and its been a fine effort if you ask me!

Later Rex introduced us to another EV'er Rob Kay. He had also brought his EV conversion of a Daihatsu to the show, another excellent conversion and newly certified and road legal - congratulations Rob! Another ZE-EV on the road Well Done!

So together we had our first Nelson EV meeting! What a great day!
And to top it off, Rex very kindly offered to take me for a ride in Voltsy, my first ride in an EV!! A very cool experience indeed. My first EV grin of sorts! 
Not an experience I can easily put into a few words - so I wont try - but the "loudest" impression was the one it left me with, standing on the side of the road, with Voltsy quietly driving away down the road, it was one of silent admiration.... inspirational!

Thankyou Rex

Cheers
Chris


----------



## paulmo_on_tour (Aug 31, 2008)

So Gav, did you convert the police to EV? Now that would be funny/great to have an all electric police force. With plug-in's at the local donut shop.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if I converted them but the officer I was talking to the most called up his mate through his RT to come have a look. Unfortunately he was busy over in Waitara (as any police officer would be on a Saturday night there ).
I got my CV joint fixed and have been clocking up the silent k's again today. I love it!


----------

